# Problems on my Toshiba Regza 47" with my 9500GT HDMI...



## ppv (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there`s some problem while im connecting my display card to my Toshiba Regza 47".. there`s only a black screen if i remove the HDMI cable from the card and plug it again.... it`s like i will have to go into safe mode and plug in the VGA to my TV to remove the driver and install it again...(the installation must be done with the VGA as well.. otherwise it doesn`t show anything neither on the PC channel or HDMI....
yesterday i thought i got it worked after i force to recognize my TV and after a few reboots (i was with VGA+HDMI plugged in so i was doing the Multiple display setup) then i choose to use single display as my Toshiba TV, it worked for the whole night, the next day when i turn on my pc and put my tv to HDMI channel it was able to see the bios screen but when it goes to the part for loading the windows the tv will just be black to a "blue" screen but then i will be able to hear the windows starting up ~.~
p5q-le, xp sp3, 2gb, everything up to date..
thanks..


----------

